# Antenna threads



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Can anyone confirm the thread designation for the antenna. I looked through many posts about the antenna, but have found no mention about the thread size. I have a 2014. I think the thread is M6-.75x13 or there about, but am not sure. Also where can I get a brass machine screw that size. I have spent days looking to no avail.:question:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone? What do you use with your shark fin?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey you had a 1973 Gremlin too! Hated that Car. Don't know about your screw size


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> What do you use with your shark fin?


Probably, whatever comes with the kit. If it was me, I'd take the antenna in to a Home Depot or Lowes and see what fits.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Anyone? What do you use with your shark fin?


It came with 2 flat head bolts and the smaller one fit IIRC. I can try to see if there is a marking of some sort on it, I haven't sold mine yet. Been too lazy to ship anything, almost wanting to just wait till Lordstown so it's a 1 shot deal. 



ChevyGuy said:


> Probably, whatever comes with the kit. If it was me, I'd take the antenna in to a Home Depot or Lowes and see what fits.


This. The bolt section has the holes you can screw stuff on or into.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

I actually haven't installed my VG SharkFin yet, but hopefully this weekend I'll get it in. As far as the screw size, I can check as soon as I get home from work and let you know!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Hey you had a 1973 Gremlin too! Hated that Car. Don't know about your screw size


That is one of my favorites cars to mod. I have owned more AMC's than I can count.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> It came with 2 flat head bolts and the smaller one fit IIRC. I can try to see if there is a marking of some sort on it, I haven't sold mine yet. Been too lazy to ship anything, almost wanting to just wait till Lordstown so it's a 1 shot deal.
> 
> 
> 
> This. The bolt section has the holes you can screw stuff on or into.


I cannot find anywhere that sells fine thread metric let alone brass fine thread.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> I actually haven't installed my VG SharkFin yet, but hopefully this weekend I'll get it in. As far as the screw size, I can check as soon as I get home from work and let you know!


That would be fantastic as I really want to finish this install. I have a number of projects on hold as I do not have enough info to complete them.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> That would be fantastic as I really want to finish this install. I have a number of projects on hold as I do not have enough info to complete them.


I will take a look as soon as I get home and post my findings.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

The screws that the VG Shark Fin comes with are M5 and M6 attachment screws.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> The screws that the VG Shark Fin comes with are M5 and M6 attachment screws.


Which one did you use?


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> Which one did you use?


Haven't installed it yet. Pretty **** cold here and I don't have a garage to work in....

Hopefully I'll get it on tomorrow or Sunday, weather permitting. It would appear to be a fairly straight forward install, but we'll see.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Haven't installed it yet. Pretty **** cold here and I don't have a garage to work in....
> 
> Hopefully I'll get it on tomorrow or Sunday, weather permitting. It would appear to be a fairly straight forward install, but we'll see.


Line it up, tape the area for reference then practice 2 more times. I did all that then when it came to the real time install, I hit the antenna base and it went on crooked. I got another 3M from VG for $8 USD but held off on redoing it in the event I was gonna sell the car.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> Line it up, tape the area for reference then practice 2 more times. I did all that then when it came to the real time install, I hit the antenna base and it went on crooked. I got another 3M from VG for $8 USD but held off on redoing it in the event I was gonna sell the car.


Thanks for the tips. This will be the first thing that I've done to this car (not to mention that I've never done any "diy" on any of the vehicles I've had). That being said, I was happy to see that it covered up the existing antenna base as opposed to removing that too.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Thanks for the tips. This will be the first thing that I've done to this car (not to mention that I've never done any "diy" on any of the vehicles I've had). That being said, I was happy to see that it covered up the existing antenna base as opposed to removing that too.


Yes also try and find a stable standing surface. I used the back door door sill and the back seat to try and stable myself. that may have also been part of my issue. After the practice I may have tired myself out on game day when it came time to really put it on. I didn't touch up paint the 3m tape, I left it as is and was fine.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> That would be fantastic as I really want to finish this install. I have a number of projects on hold as I do not have enough info to complete them.


Wait, you got the fin sans bolt(s)?

Your best bet is most likely doing as I did and contact them.

Sales - Visual Garage [email protected]


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> The screws that the VG Shark Fin comes with are M5 and M6 attachment screws.


What is the thread? 1 0r .75 or something completely different?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Wait, you got the fin sans bolt(s)?
> 
> Your best bet is most likely doing as I did and contact them.
> 
> Sales - Visual Garage [email protected]


I would but I did not purchase from them. I did think about ordering a bolt from them, but they have not yet answered my emails.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

When I get home today, I'll get the measurement. The installation sheet didn't have the sizes, they just said M5 and M6.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> I would but I did not purchase from them. I did think about ordering a bolt from them, but they have not yet answered my emails.


 I didn't buy from them either, I went through BNR here and they didn't sell any parts outside of the kit and that's how I got the 3M. The 3M cost $8 I doubt they would change GM prices for the bolt shipped.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> I didn't buy from them either, I went through BNR here and they didn't sell any parts outside of the kit and that's how I got the 3M. The 3M cost $8 I doubt they would change GM prices for the bolt shipped.


I sent them an email yesterday, so hopefully by Monday i 'll have an answer.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> When I get home today, I'll get the measurement. The installation sheet didn't have the sizes, they just said M5 and M6.


Any luck with this?


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Any luck with this?


I forgot, give me a couple hours and when I get back home, I'll check them. Do you need length or diameter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> I forgot, give me a couple hours and when I get back home, I'll check them. Do you need length or diameter?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Length is ok, but the most important is diameter and threads.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Length is ok, but the most important is diameter and threads.


Ok, I could not find any measuring device in my house yesterday, but below is a picture of the included screws.


----------

